# Wild Animals



## wade (Feb 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 6, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## joseph (Feb 8, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photobug (Feb 8, 2004)

"So, Fred, whatcha doin' later?"

"I dunno Larry, hangin' out at the pond and watchin' the chicks I guess."


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 8, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## steve817 (Feb 8, 2004)

Aren't zooms and telephoto lenses just the greatest thing?

Steve


----------



## joseph (Feb 10, 2004)

Absolutly! we would never get  these shots with out these optics. Furthermore, the VR or IS lenses allow for pretty decent sharpness at maximum tele without a tripod. In my case it is a must since I would not  carry a tripod as I ski in the back country and see fleeting scenes of animals, by the time I set up a tripod they would be long gone.


----------



## wade (Feb 11, 2004)

In the squirrel pic I actually got to within a foot of the little beastie. He didn't seem to care very much...  Thats why its somewhat high on the saturation... the flash wasn't far away.

Wade


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 11, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Chiller (Feb 12, 2004)

This pic was shot throught a glass patio door.  There were actually 4 squirrels, but this one chased the others away.





Carl


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MuffinJuice (Feb 13, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 15, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## telophase (Feb 15, 2004)

Taken at the Mary Arden House in Stratford-upon-Avon, when my mother and I visited England this past August. There's a bird-of-prey center located there, and they fly birds for visitors. 

Despite what I titled the post, Angus the owl wasn't really angry; he was nicely behaved. He just *looks* hacked off.
*Link gone *


----------



## CharlesL (Jun 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 7, 2004)

*Links gone *


----------



## daniel_p (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm very much an amateur, I'm basically a random guy who got his hands on a digital camera about 2 months ago. 
I was very impressed by the photos I've seen on these forums, and a bit intimidated by all the technical talk, 
so with that in mind I bring my humble contribution below. The images are pretty big, I hope that's not an inconvenience 
(they're all below 250KB though, so that shouldn't be so bad  even for dial-up connections). I couldn't bring myself to 
cripple them by resizing them. I hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, Daniel, welcome to the forum. Don't feel shy here as an amateur, I'm not any more than that, either. With these photos you will find your place around here! The swan chicks in all their fluffiness are wonderful!

All your photos would have gone well into the "Birds"-theme, though (too). Check out all the themes that are up - and I found it a good platform for my very first pictures to the forum, this "Themes"-section, it is.


----------



## pilgrim (Jun 12, 2004)

That sea horse one is pretty cool jaffa  



Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## cowbert098 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 10, 2009)

Just some deer - always too far away to fill the frame, but always too close to the road at night!!! :shock: 











And a little flighty visitor to our garden:


----------



## lmchelaru (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Jankster (Nov 29, 2009)

he was a tank


----------



## katemonsterxo (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Phazan (Dec 10, 2009)

Jankster said:


> he was a tank


 
That is epic.


----------



## BIG RYAN (Dec 13, 2009)

heres a crab spider, i dont have a macro lens yet this was taken on a canon t1i with the 18-55mm kit lens...


----------



## icassell (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Rob_W (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## BIG RYAN (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## bc_steve (Mar 18, 2013)

this one was taken with an 18-55!




Big Horn Sheep by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 18, 2013)

also with the 18-55




Great Grey Owl protecting its catch by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 18, 2013)

This one is old, from 2008.  It was also taken with an 18-55.  Yes, it is a grizzly bear but I was in a car.




Grizzly Bear by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 28, 2013)

One-horned Rhinos in Nepal




bardia national park by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




bardia national park by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 13, 2013)

wild bison by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 13, 2013)

bardia national park by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




monkey by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Mule Deer by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

I may have taken over this thread ....


----------



## bc_steve (May 24, 2013)

black bear looking at my dog by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 2, 2013)

Mountain Caribou by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Black Bear and Cubs by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Eating Dinner While Being Eaten for Dinner by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Aug 1, 2013)

Some pics from the Seaview Lion Park, Port Elizabeth




Giraffe by JoneeBlack, on Flickr




Zebra by JoneeBlack, on Flickr




Meerkat by JoneeBlack, on Flickr




Wildebeest by JoneeBlack, on Flickr


----------



## R3d (Aug 24, 2013)

Watching Over by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Watching Out by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Marlboro Monkey by R3d Baron, on Flickr




No photos! by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Now how do I get it out... by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 11, 2013)

California Bighorn Sheep by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




cow and her calf by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




young bull moose by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




young buck by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## R3d (Jan 16, 2014)

Stripes by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 18, 2014)

R3d said:


> Stripes by R3d Baron, on Flickr



where is that?


----------



## R3d (Jan 18, 2014)

Robert Island in the South Shetland Islands.


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 23, 2014)

Moose - Quesnel, BC by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr





spotted deer, Sundarbans by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr



One-Horned Rhinos in Kaziranga National Park in Assam, India by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




One-Horned Rhino in Kaziranga National Park, Assam by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




One-Horned Rhino in Kaziranga National Park in Assam, India by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy snappy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 5, 2018)

Young groundhog by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Aug 5, 2018)

white-faced capuchin monkey- Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Aug 19, 2018)

Enjoying the view over Jaipur from Galtaji Monkey Temple - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 7, 2018)

Its my apple all mine


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Oct 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 5, 2018)

Waiting on the Train


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2018)

Chasing the ladies and waiting his turn

Chasing




Waiting


----------



## Philmar (Jul 4, 2022)

Carrying breakfast to go by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Philmar (Jul 20, 2022)

Fox in a rush by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Sep 4, 2022)

Young fox kit peering out from his den by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## KyleS (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi, little creature


----------



## Philmar (Sep 27, 2022)

Urban fox with breakfast by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Monday at 1:57 PM)

Fox kit that was raised under the Woodbine Beach boardwalk by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr



Urban beaver in Tommy Thompson Park - Toronto by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

